# miui themes not showing up?



## justin.pavsek (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, i am new to this forum and couldnt find if anyone else had this problem. So if i download a theme from the internet and when its done i comes up as a .zip file. It doesnt go dirrectly into the theme app, so i hit menu while in theme chooser, and clicked on import theme. I found the theme and pressed it and nothing happened. Then i tried going to astro and manualy moving it to the theme folder and that didnt work either. Then i tried renaming it as a .mtz instead of .zip and retried everythijg with no luck. How d9 i get this to work? Thanks!


----------

